# TV won't turn on, just blinks



## aspet55 (Sep 27, 2008)

:wave::wave:I have 50 inch panasonic plasma it blinks 8 times please help me thank you


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Unfortunately their is a major difference between old analog TV's and Modern Flatscreen (LCD or PLASMA) TV's

The problem could be one of many things and the first thing required would be an error table to see what those 8 blinks mean.

It could be anything from power supply to an inverter failure 

From the point of view as a repair tech, I would open it up and depending upon what I saw, I would respond accordingly.

Optical Inspection is where I would start to see if there was anything obvious (to the trained or experienced eye) that might indicate component or circuit failure.
At this point is where experience takes over because depending upon what one sees or doesn't see, the tech takes an appropriate course which might uncover the source of the problem.


----------



## aspet55 (Sep 27, 2008)

*sound no pictur*

hi my 42 inch LG PLASMA HAS COLOURED LINES ALL OVER I CAN HEAR CHANNEL AND SOUND IN BACKGROUND THERE IS NO PICTURE JUST COLOURED LINES THANK YOU ray::wave:


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Hi there 
Try not to place double posts, wait a short while if you're having difficulties posting to see whether the post went up or not 

as for your TV .. lines everywhere and plasma ~ best thing to do would be to take it to an expert .. in 99 cases where I have come across that type of fault on MONITORS, I have ended up dumping the monitor because it was cheaper to buy new than repair .

An LG Technician will give you a better idea about plausibility of repair. If it's in guarantee .. grab the chance to get it repaired now .

I am assuming that you get the same response if playing a VCR cassette or DVD via SCART input. 

IF SCART input looks ok .. it could be a tuner problem


----------

